# Tent, and other camping gear for my first tour.



## Kbrook (29 Feb 2016)

I'm planning my first bit of cycle touring, planning to do the north coast 500 in a week. I've never toured and never camped. Because I don't know how far I want to travel each day I want the flexibility of not pre booking b and bs, although I may end up staying in some. I guess I need as a minimum, a small tent either 1 or 2 person, a decent sleeping bag and something to cook with. If you have anything gathering dust in your garage and would like to sell I would be very interested. Also if you can think of other " must haves" please let me know.
Don't want to spend a fortune on something which may not get used so please let me know what you have.

Thankyou


----------



## raleighnut (29 Feb 2016)

I'd get a stove similar to this, much better than the ones with the burner above the cylinder (and the control between the hot bit and the dangerous bit)
Much more stable too.
http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ssoryshop.co.uk/product/alpine-gas-stove/3259


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Feb 2016)

I'm rather keen on Trangia Stoves, simple, reliable and come with pots and pans too. They sell-on well too. Shop around for best prices:
http://www.sportswarehouse.co.uk/tr...gclid=CICxh_7VncsCFdQaGwodzAIIjw#.VtSXXn2LTIV

Smallish tents can be had cheaply these days from the likes of Go Outdoors and are fine for a few days away, don't get single skin types.:
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/camping/tents/festival-and-weekend/price/0/139.99/sort/2

Foil coated loft insulating bubble-wrap works well as a sleeping mat if you can get your hands on a cheap supply.

A reasonable sleeping bag is always a good investment.

There's a good thread here at the moment:
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96157.0


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Feb 2016)

My first trip write-up and kit list .....
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bromptons-first-cycle-camping-trip.179679/


----------



## Pikey (29 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm rather keen on Trangia Stoves, simple, reliable and come with pots and pans too. They sell-on well too. Shop around for best prices:
> http://www.sportswarehouse.co.uk/tr...gclid=CICxh_7VncsCFdQaGwodzAIIjw#.VtSXXn2LTIV
> 
> Smallish tents can be had cheaply these days from the likes of Go Outdoors and are fine for a few days away, don't get single skin types.:
> ...



+1 for the trangia. Ive got one for touring and in case we have a long grid down.

If you wanted to go ultra light a hexy stove is an option.


----------



## Kbrook (29 Feb 2016)

Thanks Fab Foodie and others will check out those links


----------



## sidevalve (1 Mar 2016)

DO NOT just go on your trip without an 'experimental run' first [ even if it's in the garden !] Do a pretend camp for a night and you will soon see what you have forgotten. Check good old E Bay for kit but remember it's usually easier to just buy a main meal rather than cook it yourself - most camp-sites have some sort of restaurant/cafe and you are not on master chef. You stove will be for late night/early morn drinks etc. Remember too that this is a tour not some SAS survival challenge.
Finally the old advice is 100% true - you need insulation below you when sleeping, insulate yourself from the ground and even a second rate sleeping bag will do. Have fun.


----------



## Profpointy (1 Mar 2016)

I too recommend getting a trianga. They just work. I used ti favour the far more macho petrol stoves, which are amazing, but can fail and are expensive. Now I can't be arsed and just use a trangia. This is one item I'd just buy new and be done with it. The larger size has a lot to be aaid for it - and do get the kettle. Mine is plain aluminium but I'd probably try and get the anodized one if buying again.

Tent - there are a lot of amazingly cheap ok looking tents these days. £50-£100 say. I'd probably go for a light 2 man even if alone, but that's a weight / space decision. Though I'm but of a gear snob and have a Hilleberg (or two) you can't knock some of the cheap tents these days. Don't get a single skin toy tent, and there's a lot to be said for both the inner and outer pitching together.

Sleeping mat - a closed cell roll up foam mat can't be much more than a fiver. Pricy thermarests or slighlty less pricy looky-likey thermarest copies are nicer but proper money.

Sleeping bag - try and get a proper mountaineering make on special offer. A good make 2-season bag in last years colours shouldn't be too dear.


----------



## Nibor (2 Mar 2016)

if you are on your own a swedish army Trangia is nice and compact very robust and quite cheap pleanty available on fleabay and the interwebs http://www.goarmy.co.uk/swedish-arm...Sv6lT6bkaeiUAxNtn0l8F32d5lQhRhzUdQaAp7Q8P8HAQ


----------



## Kbrook (3 Mar 2016)

Thanks for all the advice and so far I have fitted my rack and Ortlieb panniers. They are not as big as I thought but I guess they expand.
i am going to need either a handlebar bag or a bag to sit on the rack and hopefully my tent, when I get one will sit on top of that.

I have got one of these 

https://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=type&product_id=138


which I have previously used for an overnighter. It won't fit on top off the rack or at least not attached to the seat post so it's a bit redundant, so if anyone has any camping gear, tent, cooker, sleeping bag that they would like to swap with any cash adjustment please let me know.


----------



## wesfoster (5 Mar 2016)

Alpkit.com do a burner similar to a trangia which is really good, and I think slightly smaller, especially if coupled with only a single other pot. Good prices too, really well made kit and they specialise in a lot of bike packing kit so have a look on there


----------



## simongt (5 Mar 2016)

With any form of camping, the two most important considerations above ALL else are keeping warm and dry. Fail in either of these respects, and you will end up tired and miserable. Get a good quality sleeping bag & mat; close cell foam is fine to begin with. A sleeping bag can be 'warmth upgraded' with a cotton / silk / fleece liner which also has the added advantage of keeping your bag clean - ! And invest in a decent tent; I suggest a 5000 head water resistance, as the term 'waterproof' is open to much interpretation by some retailers. Go Outdoors is a good place to start. A small detail regarding cutlery; I always carry a good folding lock knife when camping, so that does all the cutting. Then I only use a spoon to eat with. Forget forks because you just can't get at all the gravy with one - !


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Mar 2016)

Nibor said:


> if you are on your own a swedish army Trangia is nice and compact very robust and quite cheap pleanty available on fleabay and the interwebs http://www.goarmy.co.uk/swedish-arm...Sv6lT6bkaeiUAxNtn0l8F32d5lQhRhzUdQaAp7Q8P8HAQ



Nibor, that is such a cool site. Have you used it?


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Mar 2016)

Let us know how you get on with your trip. A report in the touring section with photos would be good.

http://www.northcoast500.com/home.aspx


----------



## Kbrook (6 Mar 2016)

Thanks all, trip will be June or July, I yesterday bought a tent, a Vango Zenith 200 which I am going to practice putting up today. I also bought a self inflating mattress.

I went with the intention of buying a stove and sleeping bag also, at one shop the assistant didn't know how the Trangia disassembled to make it into a small pack and told me they were very heavy, which they weren't because I picked it up. He tried to push me the way of a gas stove. 

The next shop I went looking at sleeping bags and the assistant had no idea how the ratings system worked and I hadn't done enough research before hand. You think that would be a bit of knowledge a specialist camping shop assistant might research!

So at the moment I am looking for a suitable sleeping bag for Scotland in June, I'm thinking a range of 0c to 15c would be ok, anyone any thoughts that I'm way off?

Also I didn't realise there are different Trangia kits, I think I might go for the 27 not sure that I need a kettle which seems to be an optional extra.

Thanks for the recommendations for the Alpkit and the Swedish army mess stove, I will look into them today. Still think I need a handlebar bag so any recommendations gratefully received.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2016)

With sleeping bags you'll find the more expensive they are the smaller they'll pack down (in a compression sack)


----------



## Profpointy (6 Mar 2016)

re: trangia - I would get the kettle, though it can of course be purchased later. I for one will make brews quite a few times for each time I cook a meal. And it means you can pop a kettle on even whilst you've got two pans with dinner in (swapping round on the heat obviously). Of course, you can boil wster in a pan, but kettle is just easier


----------



## wesfoster (6 Mar 2016)

Kbrook said:


> Thanks all, trip will be June or July, I yesterday bought a tent, a Vango Zenith 200 which I am going to practice putting up today. I also bought a self inflating mattress.
> 
> I went with the intention of buying a stove and sleeping bag also, at one shop the assistant didn't know how the Trangia disassembled to make it into a small pack and told me they were very heavy, which they weren't because I picked it up. He tried to push me the way of a gas stove.
> 
> ...



Sorry to bang on about them, but I do really like their gear - I have an alpkit bar bag and I've never had any problems with it. Dual opening, roll top, 13L, somewhere in the region of £11. (Have the seat post version too and though it's harder to pack due to sizing works a treat). 

Also I just found yesterday that sports direct are very good for little bits like map cases and dry bags. 

I find most walking shops a bit over priced for the standard of the gear although I am partial to Cotswolds.


----------



## Kbrook (6 Mar 2016)

That Alpkit does look good value is this the one you a referring to?

https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-dual-13-litre

How does that attach to the handlebars and is it any good for easy access to phone, wallet etc?

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## Nibor (6 Mar 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Nibor, that is such a cool site. Have you used it?


Bought a Swedish army Trangia funnily enough


----------



## Kbrook (6 Mar 2016)

Just bought a Trangia 27 with kettle, £45 off ebay. Just got a sleeping bag and liner, bar bag and a few bits and pieces to get. Bit expensive this camping lark!


----------



## wesfoster (6 Mar 2016)

No worries, I'm currently putting together a bike packing/touring kit myself so I know how many different places you end up going before finding the right thing. 

Yeah that's the one I use. Unfortunately that one doesn't have any pockets on the outside, it's just a heavy duty dry bag. Fixes just with those two straps around it in the image, not the thickest but keeps it in place better than you'd expect. They also have this on the site if you want extra pockets up front https://www.alpkit.com/products/roo-pouch and I presume will add to the longevity of the bag plus make it easier to take off and on - they can be a bit fiddly without the harness. Personally I just keep items like that in Jersey pockets or a rucksack, but if you really don't want that extra weight you could always put it in an empty bidon elsewhere on the frame.


----------



## wesfoster (6 Mar 2016)

Meant to say too that mine has my sleeping bag and self inflating mat in, fits quite snug though I'm going to swap the current bars for something a little wider soon to get more in


----------



## simongt (10 Mar 2016)

Sleeping bags can be a very personal thing as it depends on how warm you sleep. This varies hugely from person to person. I'd recommend a four season synthetic filled 'mummy style' one, as they are less expensive than down filled bags although bulkier. Look for one with a two way zip, i.e., one that unzips from the bottom as well as the top. That way, if you get too warm during the night, you can unzip from the bottom of the bag and appreciate a bit of 'through breeze' by waggling your feet about a bit - ! As I mentioned before, I would certainly recommend a polycotton liner, as sleeping bags can be a sod to clean - ! With a liner, just bung it in the wash along with the rest of you clobber when you get back.


----------

